# planning board



## BSSTG (Jun 15, 2015)

Greetings,

My permit clerk was given the responsibility of handling planning board agendas, postings, administration and so forth before I got here. City manager is ****ed cause he screws it up. I say it shouldn't have ever been handed off to a permit clerk with no training to begin with. I'm kind of miffed about this.

Ok.....I've vented

BSSTG


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2015)

Train him??

Are we talking once a month or twice a month meetings??


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 15, 2015)

Odd situation; Planning Boards/Commissions/etc are usually supported by the City's Planning Department/Division/etc.

Recommend the support be transferred to the place where the staff knows the regs/laws


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 15, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Odd situation; Planning Boards/Commissions/etc are usually supported by the City's Planning Department/Division/etc.Recommend the support be transferred to the place where the staff knows the regs/laws


That's my contention. At least have the city secretary handle it. It is a small town with little staff. But little staff has little training too. Anyway, this has put me in a pinch as I should have seen this last booboo. Oh well. Can't win em all! At least the planning board has been handed off to the asst. to the city manager. Fine with me.

BS


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 15, 2015)

Be almost the same type of work that would be done if you have an appeals board when they need to meet.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 15, 2015)

Tough place to be in.........in a small town........

Those responsibilities rest in our Planning & Zoning Division, my Permit Tech would probably resign if she had to do that duty......


----------



## Joe Engel (Jun 16, 2015)

Same here,... office clerk gets mail,makes the bank run and is assigned to both planning and historic preservation commission duties. Third clerk in 6 years. I just wish I had a Permit tech!


----------

